# TOC Crescent Age/Model Help!



## KevinsBikes (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm looking for some help determining the age and model of this old chainless ladies Crescent - been told likely around 1905 but something more concrete would be nice if possible. 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt S. (Sep 6, 2017)

based on the serial number, 1899.  Should be a ladies model #18.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 7, 2017)

Cool Lady!!!


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 8, 2017)

Crescent Model 18


----------



## Dayton (Sep 8, 2017)

Why would someone go to the trouble of cutting out the model number?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 5, 2017)

Dayton said:


> Why would someone go to the trouble of cutting out the model number?



Because they care about what they're building


----------

